# What color and/or hairstyle does go well with me??? pics included!!! ineedtochange.



## vdinev (Oct 19, 2009)

color: i was thinking to go auburn, red..something like ashlee simpson.... but i really dont know..im so lost with hair things...

hairstyle: ive had straight bangs and everyone has told me that without bangs i look a lot better....so what can i do??

H E L P !!!






valerie


----------



## Lucy (Oct 19, 2009)

i think a nice deep mahogany red would look nice on you. and i like you with the bangs!

a style like this might suit you:






source


----------



## vdinev (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think a nice deep mahogany red would look nice on you. and i like you with the bangs!
a style like this might suit you:

http://hairstyleschat.com/wp-content...airstyles2.jpg

source

thank u!!!
you mean deep mahogany red like this pic?:

http://www.gorgeoushairwigs.com/images/STYLEN.jpg


----------



## Lucy (Oct 19, 2009)

yes thats exactly what i mean! it would look awesome with your skin tone.


----------



## vdinev (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes thats exactly what i mean! it would look awesome with your skin tone. really???? why does my skin tone would go very well with that color???


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2009)

ooh I love that mandy moore pic! I'm keeping that one for my next visit to the hair dresser!


----------



## vdinev (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooh I love that mandy moore pic! I'm keeping that one for my next visit to the hair dresser! lovely!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 19, 2009)

I actually like your hair (maybe because you have almost the same hair as me haha) but all kidding aside, you have a nice color. Maybe some highlights, or lowlights if you really want a change.....but you are actaully lucky with a nice hair color....

I think the bangs that Mandy Moore has iun the pic that Lucy posted would look good on you. Plus if you are having a bad bang day, you could always pin the up in a cute poof or whatever.


----------



## vdinev (Oct 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually like your hair (maybe because you have almost the same hair as me haha) but all kidding aside, you have a nice color. Maybe some highlights, or lowlights if you really want a change.....but you are actaully lucky with a nice hair color....I think the bangs that Mandy Moore has iun the pic that Lucy posted would look good on you. Plus if you are having a bad bang day, you could always pin the up in a cute poof or whatever.

maybe something like the bangs but i like to keep my hair long...but i dont know with the color haahahah i actually like my haircolor (like yours of course!!! lol) but im kinda bored......thank u very much, youre beautiful!!!!i think ill go to a expensive salon here in my country and listen what i can do for my hair...


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha thanks! I was thinking about getting bangs too, the only thing is my hair gets wavy and the ends tend to curl up like horns in humidity! I need a change too. It's the winter blues for me..... But I like to keep my hair long too.

Good luck!Post pics when you decide!


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

Whispy bangs and deep burgundy/brown hair would look unique and complimentary to your olive skin tone.


----------

